# MTB Griechenland



## pkaute (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo möchte im Mai für zwei Wochen nach Griechenland  - wohin egal und suche MTB Stationen kann mir einer helfen? Gruß Pter


----------



## Heidrun (20. Februar 2006)

Schau doch mal auf die Seite:  http://www.mountainbiken-kos.de 
und ruf bei Bikeguide Dieter an, der kann dir die besten Tipps geben.

Grüße 
Heidrun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balrog (21. Februar 2006)

pkaute schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo möchte im Mai für zwei Wochen nach Griechenland - wohin egal und suche MTB Stationen kann mir einer helfen? Gruß Pter


 
kann dir zu der jahreszeit und auch für die länge deines urlaubs kreta empfehlen! schau mal hier: http://www.martinbike.com/bike/

war letztes jahr dort und die station sowie die touren sind echt top!

cu, balrog


----------



## HelmutK (21. Februar 2006)

pkaute schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo möchte im Mai für zwei Wochen nach Griechenland - wohin egal und suche MTB Stationen kann mir einer helfen? Gruß Pter


 
Ich bin dieses Jahr - wie schon seit Jahren - ab 19.05 auf Kassandra/Halkidiki zum Biken. Bilder zum Thema Halkidiki gibt es in meiner Fotogalerie. Geführte Touren und Bikes (Scott) gibt es bei www.halkidiki-sports.de. Flüge und Hotels kann man pauschal bei fast allen großen Reiseveranstaltern buchen. Alternativ bieten sich die diversen Billigflieger, die Thessaloniki anfliegen, sowie als günstiger Linienflieger Aegean Airlines an. Meine momentanes Stammhotel ist das Hotel Hanioti (www.haniotihotel.gr) in Hanioti, dessen Inhaber aktiver MTB'ler ist. Daneben kann ich noch das  Hotel Dionysos (www.costas-dionysos.de) im Nachbarort Polychrono empfehlen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal auf Martins Bikestation gearbeitet. www.martinbike.com Ist auf Kreta. Kann ich nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Culcla (21. Februar 2006)

Kennt jemand eine Station auf Rhodos. Bin dort mit Familie 2 Wochen, würde gerne die eine oder andere Tour mitfahren. Bräuchte also Guide und MTB.


----------



## alexmaus (21. Februar 2006)

Hai,
ich kann mich HelmutK nur anschliessen. Lu von Halkidikisports hat guet Bikes und einen super Service. Kannst ja mal bei mir auffer Page guggen, wechens Infos. Ich bin diese Jahr auch wieder dort, ist zwar nicht direkt Halkidiki, aber genauso schön, aber günstiger.
Ansonsten kann ich noch http://www.alexbike.com/index.htm empfehlen, ist auf den Peleponnes. Ich war dort zwar selber noch nicht, habe aber bisher nur gutes gehört.

Cu


----------



## Mc Wade (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
war im vergangenen Jahr, und werde auch in diesem Jahr anfang Juni wieder 2 Wochen auf Kreta bei Barbara und Martin Gernet ( www.martinbike.com ) verbringen. 
Perfekte Touren, Guides, Hotel, Material einfach alles klasse !
Solltest Du mal probieren


----------



## spudi (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Wir waren jetzt Ende Mai für 10 Tage auf den Peloponnes biken.
Die Bikes hatten wir von www.alexbikes.com, lief alles ganz unkompliziert.
Bilder von unseren Touren nach zb. Olympia und Sparta könnt Ihr Euch 
unter folgendem Link anschauen, man findet ja sonst nicht viel MTB-Infos
über diese Ecke Griechenlands. 

Klick!

Karsten


----------



## Heiko123 (26. August 2017)

Hallo,
bin morgen auf den Weg nach Zakynthos zum biken.
Mal ne allg. Frage: 
Gibt's bei den Griechen da irgendwas zu beachten, bzgl. Wege und Verbote?
Oder wird es dort noch locker gesehen?


----------



## Heiko123 (19. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer nach Zakythos möchte, kann ich sehr empfehlen.
War mit der Familie 2 Wochen auf der Insel und konnte jeden 2. Tag eine schöne Tour fahren.
Folgendes sollte man beachten:

- Am besten das eigene Bike mitnehmen, da es wenige Möglichkeiten zum ausleihen gibt.
Es fliegt nur Condor, da kostet der Hin- und Rücktransport 120€
- Singletrails sind seehr wenige vorhanden, da diese sehr schnell zuwuchern
- Es handelt sich meist um breite Forst und Waldwege, die es aber teilweise auch in sich haben
- Nehmt auf jeden Fall viel zu trinken mit, hatte 1.5 Liter mit und das war teilweise schon knapp
- Habe auch erlebt, dass Forststrassen total zugewachsen waren oder komplett unterspült

Aber insgesamt eine schöne Insel und mit dem Bike kommt man in Gegenden, wo kein Auto hinkommt.

*Tracks:* http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do;jsessionid=A6D9B9955CFFF21404EF01FB3ACC0B40.fe3?id=80125

*Videos: *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

